# Guppy Help Please



## lefty110 (Aug 12, 2005)

I've had my 12G nano cube for a couple of months now. It has completely cycled. I put 4 guppies(2male/2female) into it a couple of weeks ago. My first female gave birth a couple of days after coming home, but died the next day. Yesterday my other female gave birth, but was dead this morning. The males are doing well as are the babies. Am I doing something wrong? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well it might be the females are getting stressed because u should have 2 females for every 1 male which is a trio and the males prop chased them around after they gave birth which stressed them out. I would take the fry out and put in a new tank or in a breeders net. And if you do get anymore females you should get another tank or a breeders net so they can give birth stress free without getting chased by the males!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

While female guppies store sperm for later use, if they get fertilized within the first 3/4 day or so after giving birth, they will use the new sperm instead. Because of this, the males will hound the females relentlessly right after birthing in the hope of getting their sperm into active service immediately. This can actually kill them, because they're already exhausted from birthing.

Males don't generally try to eat the fry so much as the females do, so you can probably get away with leaving the fry in the cube if you can't move them.


----------

